
A journalist discovered and reunited identical twins - wglb
https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2019-08-07/how-a-journalist-discovered-and-reunited-identical-twins
======
jf
While this story isn't traditional "Hacker News" it's a very engrossing,
compelling, and well written article.

~~~
giancarlostoro
That is precisely what Hacker News is about. Really well written articles.
They come and go from time to time here on HN but there have been some really
good ones.

------
SlavikCA
I was always thinking highly of people, who are adopting orphans. Still do.

But after reading this article, I'm coming to conclusion, that even though
adopting parents doing good deed, but by paying all "fees" they are indirectly
sponsoring babies trafficking.

------
imglorp
> But reports were surfacing that government officials were snatching babies
> to satisfy a lucrative adoption market. [...] one day when the girls were
> almost 2 years old, five men working for family planning stormed the house,
> restrained the aunt and took away the screaming toddler.

This is horrifying.

One could argue that managing population is essential for the country and the
species, but there are incentive ways to do this without terror and force.

------
princeb
the author barbara demick is remarkably prolific especially in that part of
the world and an especially gifted writer. if you enjoyed this article, i
recommend her book "nothing to envy" likely the most revealing books written
about daily life in North Korea.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/ZsrJ9](http://archive.is/ZsrJ9)

